# Dx Inability to feed



## zaida120 (Jan 29, 2009)

Having trouble finding dx code for inability to feed, any ideas?


----------



## dmaec (Jan 29, 2009)

baby having difficult "latching"?  
mother without sufficient milk or other issues that are causing problems with feeding?
elderly patient, unable to eat?


----------



## kevbshields (Jan 29, 2009)

783.3 is a nice, general "junk" code for this sort of thing.  However, it'd be great to get a better idea of exactly what sort of "inability" we're talking about and the patient age bracket.

Thanks.


----------



## *3boys (Jan 30, 2009)

779.3 feeding problems in newborn
or is it due to dysphagia
or is it causing failure to thrive


----------



## zaida120 (Feb 4, 2009)

Patient on vent and unable to feed, 54 yr old female.


----------

